# Water got sprayed down the furnace vent by my toddler



## Carolee (Oct 11, 2013)

The gas furnace vents out the side of the house, and my toddler decided the vent pipe was the place to spray with the garden hose.   

Now a few days later there is no heat.

I get an error flashing of three flashes - low pressure switch open when it should be closed.   I can hear gurgling inside the furnace.

If the power is turned off and then turned back on to the furnace, the diagnostic light is pulsing, which means normal operations.  Then when I try to turn on the heat, I hear the gurgling, and after a minute the diagnostic light changes to the three flashes.

I haven't tried taking the cover off, but it is still under warranty, so while I wait for a repairman to call me back, I'm not sure what to do.


Should I leave it on, making the gurgling noise, or should I leave the power off?   It's warmed up enough today that I could turn on the air conditioning, and wonder if that might help dry it out if the water was what caused the problem?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 11, 2013)

I would turn off the breaker for this until you have good answers. In the mean time with the breaker off you could open it up and see if the water is somewhere that you could get to it with a wet dry vacumn and welcome to the site.


----------



## kok328 (Oct 11, 2013)

Turn the service switch or breaker off.  This will not be covered under warranty.  You'll have to drain & dry out the diaphragm & tubing that "makes/closes" the pressure switch.  May also have to breakdown the components where the vent pipe enters the unit.  You will to know which pipe the lil guy filled with water and drain that too.


----------

